# Women's Magazine Advertising



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everyone I kinda got an idea from the Advertising thread and I wanted to know how many of us would be interested in advertising in a ladies magazine - some thing like "Vogue" "O" "Martha Stewart" something like that?

I'm thinking a full page ad that we each would have a business card ad or bigger that would go in for Mother's Day, Christmas, stuff like that?

Please share your thoughts.....

TIA


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Lindy,

I would definitely be interested if I can afford it!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends when, and how much it would cost! I'm not ready to start selling yet but I will be in a few months!


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

Lindy - living way 'over here' means I can't play, but I would if I could definitely!  I will follow this thread and see how everyone else feels about this idea....it may be something we Aussie soapers/crafters can duplicate.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. Hopefully the cost is not too prohibitive.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would also like that but of course depending on how much it would cost.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 16, 2009)

This is really interesting - once I'm finished getting my Business Plan done - I'll look into some pricing.....What are the preferences on a magazine?


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lately every magazine is doing some sort of advertising concerning bath and body even handmade jewelry! I looked into some magazines and a few of them want quite a bit of money.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2009)

I would say magazines w/ DIY interests would be my choice, Martha, Rachel, O, etc.  Maybe health & fitness mags. I do not see the point in trying w/ Vogue and similar mags that are directed at designer labels consumers.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 19, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would say magazines w/ DIY interests would be my choice, Martha, Rachel, O, etc.  Maybe health & fitness mags. I do not see the point in trying w/ Vogue and similar mags that are directed at designer labels consumers.



I agree with Tabitha.


----------



## Deda (Feb 19, 2009)

http://images.marthastewart.com/images/ ... rd_msl.pdf

http://www.realsimplerewards.com/rsn/me ... esCirc.pdf

A little out of my price range.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 19, 2009)

Deda - thanks I haven't had time to do that so I appreciate you doing it...

Those prices are totally crazy - well it was a good dream while it lasted - I guess I'll stick with my locals....


----------

